

Why it is in Microsoft's self-interest to have an OS that is prone to catching viruses. - amichail

Without viruses, most people would just pirate their software, thus severely damaging the commercial software industry.
======
jsjenkins168
I dont understand your logic.. How could being prone to virus attacks be
desirable for Microsoft? From a brand image perspective it is very bad. This
is one of the major selling points Apple has over Microsoft, that OSX is less
virus prone.

~~~
amichail
If you are a commercial software developer, you would like an operating system
where security risks discourage users from pirating your software.

Yes, there's a limit to what users will tolerate. A system that is too
insecure would not work. But the virus threat needs to be real to discourage
piracy.

Ultimately, users do care about an OS with lots of software available. Many
users will put up with some security threats to get that.

------
paulgb
Hanlon's Razor applies here: "Never assume malice when stupidity will
suffice."

~~~
amichail
It doesn't matter what the reason for these security issues is. Microsoft
could still benefit from the current situation regardless.

